# GPU under 30k, please help.



## utpal01 (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm currently using MSI R7950 3GB/OC, which is dead last weak, and its not under warranty also, So, i want a good GPU for 1080p Gaming under 30k. Please help me out.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2015)

You can buy Asus GTX 970 Strix 4 GB or Zotac GTX 970 4 GB for 26-28k.

(GTX 980 *was* available for 24k in a lightning deal. )


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2015)

utpal01 said:


> I'm currently using MSI R7950 3GB/OC, which is dead last weak, and its not under warranty also, So, i want a good GPU for 1080p Gaming under 30k. Please help me out.



Zotac GTX970 4GB @ 26k

Link:ZOTAC - ZT-90101-10P - GeForce 900 - ZT-90101-10P - price in india, kolkata - mdcomputers.in


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Zotac GTX970 4GB @ 16k
> 
> Link:ZOTAC - ZT-90101-10P - GeForce 900 - ZT-90101-10P - price in india, kolkata - mdcomputers.in



Shows Rs.25,817.


----------



## utpal01 (Sep 26, 2015)

But the GTX 980 is showing price of 45k in MD Computers, Where i will find it on 24K, please reply.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the recommendations of GTX 970, but the 970 came wth 3.5 vram issue.

- - - Updated - - -

where i will find it on 24k.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 26, 2015)

Very few games use more than 2 GB like Shadow of Mordor , GTA V  but there is no other card at that price range which comes close to 970 since AMD is more expensive in India while also being hotter and drinking power like crazy


----------



## utpal01 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Need a GPU under 30k.*

I'm currently using MSI R7950 3GB/OC, which is dead last Month, and its not under warranty also, So, i want a good GPU for 1080p Gaming under 30k. Please help me out. Many friend suggest me GTX 970, but it has a 3.5 instead of 4gb vram issue. So, i'm really confuse which GPU to pick. Please help me out.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Need a GPU Under 30K.*

how about a 960 SLI?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Need a GPU Under 30K.*



anirbandd said:


> how about a 960 SLI?


Not a good idea


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Need a GPU under 30k.*

For 1080p gaming there is no issue at all.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=281924]utpal01[/MENTION]

Use the correct section to post your queries. No duplicate threads.


----------



## seamon (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Need a GPU Under 30K.*

SLI will probably benefit from DX 12. So 960 SLI FTW


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 1, 2015)

utpal01 said:


> I'm currently using MSI R7950 3GB/OC, which is dead last Month, and its not under warranty also, So, i want a good GPU for 1080p Gaming under 30k. Please help me out. Many friend suggest me GTX 970, but it has a 3.5 vram instead of 4gb vram issue. So, i'm really confuse which GPU to pick. Please help me out.



i have GTX970 no issues here , latest drivers updates never let the GPU go over 3.5GB , except for few COD games where even when using 4gb doesnt make the game lagg.


----------



## ico (Oct 1, 2015)

Pick up GTX 970. That's all.


----------



## Kaltrops (Oct 1, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> i have GTX970 no issues here , latest drivers updates never let the GPU go over 3.5GB , except for few COD games where even when using 4gb doesnt make the game lagg.


It doesn't work like that. You can have all  of the drivers in the world but if the game is poorly optimised, it will hog your vram.


----------



## utpal01 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the comment friends, How about MSI R9 380 4G gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2015)

utpal01 said:


> Thanks for the comment friends, How about MSI R9 380 4G gaming.


*www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/179528-graphics-cards-hierarchy-chart-psu-tables-2015-q2.html
Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart - 2015 GPU Comparisons

GTX 970 is R9 390 and 390X level performer and more efficient. Also, Indian pricing of 300 series sucks.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2015)

utpal01 said:


> Thanks for the comment friends, How about MSI R9 380 4G gaming.



NVIDIA 900 series is lot more power efficient. You will save on bills and less heat in general.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2015)

[MENTION=281924]utpal01[/MENTION]

Do you need help regarding the rules of this forum ?

Don't create multiple thread for same question. Next time you will get banned.


----------



## alvin joe edison (Apr 14, 2016)

Xfx 280X.. 24k and lifetime warranty... Or.. Msi n770 tf 2gd5/oc .. 24. K


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2016)

alvin joe edison said:


> Xfx 280X.. 24k and lifetime warranty... Or.. Msi n770 tf 2gd5/oc .. 24. K



Zotac GTX970 4GB @ 25,203. (2+3=5 years warranty)

Link:Buy ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 (ZT-90101-10P) - Best Price in India, Kolkata - Lowest Price in Online on mdcomputers.i


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2016)

Closing because it's an old thread.


----------

